# Using Lights in Vehicle Hazard Situation



## macusr (Oct 6, 2009)

HI There,
I've been trying to research this in the MGL CH 90, and seem to be getting a set of mixed results.

I am only a law abiding citizen and not law enforcements but I have encountered multiple times where there have been serious car accidents that I have witnessed during bad weather or on Holidays with people DUI.

I would like to have a set of portable flashing lights that I can keep in the car so that If I stop to help someone in one of these cases I can make myself and my vehicle visible as not to be hit by oncoming traffic. I have read multiple posts and also the MGL's and It says that having falshing right and white lights while operating a vehicle is restricted. Unless in a vehicle hazard siutation as defined herein. however I cannot find this definition.

If I were to use lights of this sort while the my vehicle is not running, and I am helping someone else, am I likely to run into an issue / is this legal?

Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

If you want to stop and help put your hazards on and call sp or the local pd with your location and any injuries. If you are going to get out and try to help make sure you have gloves and a a flash light....I wouln't really advise this unless you have the proper training. You can do a lot more harm than good if you don't know what your doing. I hope this helps.


----------



## macusr (Oct 6, 2009)

I always ensure that I call the SP with location and any known injuries immediately...I have found that so many people drive with their hazards on for no real reason that people don't see them, this is why I was considering some sort of light for the back on my car (not a permanent fixture) just for emergency use.

I just couldn't find out if there are any legal ramifications.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

See USMCMP5811's post! no need for extra lights if you have a couple of those. Legal or not putting white strobes in you car is asking for trouble imo.


----------



## macusr (Oct 6, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Andrew, while I have no idea just what falshing right and white lights are,
> 
> throw a couple of these upon your roof and you'll never have a problem.........


Do you have a brand/location to purchase these?

Thnx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are LE or EMS, just call 911. Make observations, report same to 911 call taker and carry on if you think the location is unsafe enough that you would like to utilize emergency lights. Thanks for caring but leave the putting oneself in harms way for the professionals............


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You could get a yellow strobe like the ones plow drivers stick on their roof when plowing. Just don't act like the tow truck drivers!

And unless you are EMT certified don't touch the injured parties! Even if you are, you should know if it is not a life threatening situation where they should be moved or not. Just call it in.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Your car manufacturer has thoughtfully provided you with four-way flashers. The button usually looks like










Safest bet. Don't become a Whacker.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Frankly, Im very impressed that up to now, the replies have been fairly pleasant from the Masscops crowd. This type of question generally begs for wiseass comments in reply. So I apologize for the following comment, but I couldnt resist.

With that said...

ARE YOU KIDDING? You NEED strobe lights for your car in the event that you stop at MVA's (because you just happen to frequently be the first on scene at crashes), and because "so many people drive with their hazards on for no real reason?" Dude...really...do everyone a favor, call 911 and keep driving. NOONE wants a random whacker with clear strobes parked at a crash just waiting to be the next pedestrian struck.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Frankly, Im very impressed that up to now, the replies have been fairly pleasant from the Masscops crowd. This type of question generally begs for wiseass comments in reply. So I apologize for the following comment, but I couldnt resist.
> 
> With that said...
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING? You NEED strobe lights for your car in the event that you stop at MVA's (because you just happen to frequently be the first on scene at crashes), and because "so many people drive with their hazards on for no real reason?" Dude...really...do everyone a favor, call 911 and keep driving. NOONE wants a random whacker with clear strobes parked at a crash just waiting to be the next pedestrian struck.


How else will this guy get his MSP Civilian Life Saver Award?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

macusr said:


> ...I have found that so many people drive with their hazards on for no real reason that people don't see them, .


There ARE a few less obvious reasons people drive with these on. A few would be:

- Defective tail/brake lights (I will often tell an Operator to turn them on while driving home to hopefully reduce the likely hood of being rear-ended.

- Defective directionals or any other lights.

- Poor brakes.

- Low tire pressure

- on a temporary spare

- LOST

- or Just plain Stupid

There are various reasons why people have them on. Regardless if they're doing 10 mph or 80, the best bet would to be to leave a lot of distance from them. These would be last people I'd want to tail gate. Just because the car is moving doesn't mean there is NOT a mechanical or safety issue.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> 540 CMR 22.05 addresses the amber/clear.
> 
> If the OP had used the search function.....
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/law-review/22523-cmr-listings.html


I think we were the ones that steered him towards the ambers here in the forum. I believe the original question was geared towards whacker whites!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


>


Is that a *liter of cola* under the dash?!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

As a mod, I feel as though i should close the thread, since the question has been answered. However, as member of the masses who yearns to be entertained.... I am at a crossroads.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> As a mod, I feel as though i should close the thread, since the question has been answered. However, as member of the masses who yearns to be entertained.... I am at a crossroads.


You are only human! We feel know your quandary!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Unless you are LE or EMS, just call 911. Make observations, report same to 911 call taker and carry on if you think the location is unsafe enough that you would like to utilize emergency lights. Thanks for caring but leave the putting oneself in harms way for the professionals............


Sniper is the voice of reason??? OMG!!!!

Seriously, he is right on the money. No one is suggesting apathy but you have to really think about what could happen to you! You could become the 2nd or subsequent patient adding to the chaos. Calling 911 and letting the on duty first responders handle the situation is a whole lot more than doing nothing!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

just get a new paint job to attract all the attention you need

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xanIPzOZI7o"]YouTube- Barack Obama Crown vic[/nomedia]


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

jedediah1 said:


> just get a new paint job to attract all the attention you need
> 
> YouTube - Barack Obama Crown vic


LMAO, is the guy on the hood suppose to look like obama??


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pats2009 said:


> LMAO, is the guy on the hood suppose to look like obama??


that's what i was thinking...that "artist" took too many creative liberties on that picture....he forgot the devil horns for one


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Pats2009 said:


> LMAO, is the guy on the hood suppose to look like obama??





jedediah1 said:


> that's what i was thinking...that "artist" took too many creative liberties on that picture....he forgot the devil horns for one


He looks more like Stan Laurel. Those of you who appreciate classic humor need not google him, you already know who he is.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

if i were a disabled vehicle and you approached (being without police/fire/ems uniform)? i'd probably mace you. no offense. It's the Boston way.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

macusr said:


> HI There,
> I've been trying to research this in the MGL CH 90, and seem to be getting a set of mixed results.
> 
> I am only a law abiding citizen and not law enforcements but I have encountered multiple times where there have been serious car accidents that I have witnessed during bad weather or on Holidays with people DUI.
> ...


First of all, Andrew, the mere use of lights can cause more problems than it's worth. There's a reason that law enforcement uses both lights and sirens.

Maybe the addition of this video can add to your overall goal in keeping the roads safe. I hope this helps.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVJTJpfknSc&feature=related"]YouTube- funny whistle tips[/nomedia]

WOOOOOOOOOOOO-WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you want to be a cop take the test, if you want the lights and sirens become volunteer firefighter. I'm guessing you are not eligible for either so keep on driving and call 911 before you get sued.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

rocksy1826 said:


> if i were a disabled vehicle and you approached (being without police/fire/ems uniform)? i'd probably mace you. no offense. It's the Boston way.


That's pretty much what I was thinking.

You sound like a whacker. I'm sorry, this is Boston, nobody is THAT nice that they want to spend extra money on their vehicle, emergency lights??, for the purpose of driving around all day finding people to save. You're scary.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking.
> 
> You sound like a whacker. I'm sorry, this is Boston, *nobody is THAT nice* that they want to spend extra money on their vehicle, emergency lights??, for the purpose of driving around all day finding people to save. You're scary.


Maybe that is how he meets women


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Maybe that is how he meets women


That's my point. Maybe this guy IS genuinely just a happy great guy looking to help. However, the simple fact that he feels the needs to go to such extremes as vehicle modification scares me. He's odd and nothing will change that.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

John3885 said:


> If you want to be a cop take the test, if you want the lights and sirens become volunteer firefighter. I'm guessing you are not eligible for either so keep on driving and call 911 before you get sued.


Ah, what the hell macusr... if you're still reading this crap, every superhero (even me) needs a good sidekick: *Batman* had _Robin_, *The Fonz* had _Richie Cunningham_, and *The Tick* had _Arthur the Moth._

You can ride with me anytime partner. All you have to do is show up, shut up, and keep up! Soon enough my friend, you will have all the lights, sirens, and glory that you can handle!


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Andrew, you could always throw some flares in your trunk. Just be very careful setting them up/learn how to safely set up a pattern


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GARDA said:


> Ah, what the hell macusr... if you're still reading this crap, every superhero (even me) needs a good sidekick: *Batman* had _Robin_, *The Fonz* had _Richie Cunningham_, and *The Tick* had _Arthur the Moth._
> 
> You can ride with me anytime partner. All you have to do is show up, shut up, and keep up! Soon enough my friend, you will have all the lights, sirens, and glory that you can handle!


You'd make King Leonidas Proud !


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tango said:


> Andrew, you could always *throw some flares in your trunk*. Just be very careful setting them up/learn how to safely set up a pattern


He may not be that smart.

I think you just caused him to set his car on fire.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

I started off reading the OP and thinking, wow there are actually are some good people out there.

Then I realized the OP was asking cops on a cop forum how best he be of assistance to the LE community. I think Unit23 was first in telling him to just call 911 with the exact location and wait for the cavalry. Good advice.

Now after thinking on it, it seems really weird that someone would want to equip their car as some sort of civilian emergency vehicle. I've seen these nutjobs driving around in old Crown Vics, loaded with CB antenna and a police scanner.

While laudable to want to render assistance in the highly unlikely event that a civilian finds them self the lone available option for rescue, I think most would agree that in this day and age of rapid response the best option is to call in the cavalry.

Now I'm hoping this wasn't just a closet necrophiliac trolling these forums looking for a hint as to where to find a date for Saturday night...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I remember seeing the CVS Samaritan van up on 93 years ago. Maybe there are other Samaritan groups out there you can join without being a helpful vigilante.

Will he stop and help the fat guy sitting on a guardrail with his flashers on? Or will he pick and choose who he decides to stop and help out.

As someone else said, this could be eerie.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

94c said:


> I remember seeing the CVS Samaritan van up on 93 years ago. Maybe there are other Samaritan groups out there you can join without being a helpful vigilante.
> 
> Will he stop and help the fat guy sitting on a guardrail with his flashers on? Or will he pick and choose who he decides to stop and help out.
> 
> As someone else said, this could be eerie.


_It gets the car into the breakdown lane or it gets the air horn again._


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sentinel said:


> Now I'm hoping this wasn't just a closet necrophiliac trolling these forums looking for a hint as to where to find a date for Saturday night...


Holy Christ, necrophiliacs on here now? I think I prefer the BBs


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Macusr: I have come to the conclusion that nobody here thinks it would be smart to put any kind of emergency lights in your vehicle. Dial 911 as you drive by and give the professionals the nature of the call and the location. Plus, there already is a civilian-run service out there that has the same intentions as you, except they're recognized in this state. It's called the "Cares Van" program. Join their organization if you want to help.
> 
> ????????
> 
> ...


Agreed. The question has been asked and answered several times over. Plus macusr seems to have disappeared and the conversation is now just among the regulars. Could he have been a troll? Maybe. Time to close the thread.


----------

